#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-10
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning!
<coolbhavi> good morning PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> how is it going  PaoloRotolo?
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi: fine, thanks :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi: you :)?
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, doing good busy in schengen visa procedures to attend this UDS.
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi: oh, do you have a session for this UDS?
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, yes participating in dat arb and motu related sessions
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi: good!
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, are you also coming?
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi: yes, via Internet :D I'm too young to travel alone...
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, haha :) how old are you?
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi: I'm 14 :/
<PaoloRotolo> and Italian
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, great! you swept me off my feet now :) m 25
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi: "cool" :D
<coolbhavi> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<coolbhavi> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> good morning dpm
<dpm> hey coolbhavi, good morning :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, m almost done with +3 uploads now which are in the voting status
<dpm> coolbhavi, wow!
<dpm> nice work
<coolbhavi> thanks!
<coolbhavi> except ppasc which m waiting for a developers response for the query I had
<coolbhavi> before publishing
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dpm :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, that's pretty awesome, that makes more than 30 contest apps published
<dpm> morning PaoloRotolo ;)
<coolbhavi> dpm :)
 * coolbhavi goes for a nap
<coolbhavi> see you all!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<highvoltage> hello
<PaoloRotolo> Hello highvoltage !
<wendar> +1 from me on OrthCal, I reviewed packaging and tested it
<wendar> (I'm at the office, so don't have good access to my ubuntu email)
<stgraber> wendar: I'm surprised you didn't notice that debian/copyright for OrthCal contained some -NC- CC licences, making it non-redistributable
<wendar> stgraber: it did? I carefully scanned through the public domain part, since it was odd
<wendar> stgraber: (though fine in the end)
<wendar> stgraber: I guess I made the classic CC handwaving error
<wendar> stgraber: the "oh yeah, CC, I know that's fine..." even though not all of them are fine
<stgraber> stgraber@shell01:~/arb/orthcal$ grep ^License debian/copyright
<stgraber> License: GPL-3+
<stgraber> License: CC-BY-SA-2.5 (content from orthodoxwiki.org)
<stgraber> License: Public Domain (content from saint.gr)
<stgraber> License: CC-BY-NC-3.0
<stgraber> License: CC-BY-NC-SA-2.0
<stgraber> the 3 first ones are fine, the last 2 aren't
<wendar> stgraber: yup, you're totally right of course, and I should have caught it
<wendar> stgraber: my apologies for rushing
<stgraber> np, good thing that we have 3 reviewers ;)
<wendar> stgraber: yup, it seems to be the perfect number
<wendar> (some sort of statistical probability of error checking there)
<wendar> I guess licensecheck would have caught that?
<stgraber> nope, it didn't as these are media files and so don't contain any embeded licensing data
<stgraber> or at least, nothing that licensecheck is looking for
<wendar> ok, we may need some customization in tools then
<stgraber> yeah, for media we should have something scanning the EXIF tags though I doubt most media actually have the licensing in there
<wendar> (seems like the kind of thing automated checkers are perfect for, completely duplicatable tasks)
<wendar> even beyond verifying that the license matches the data, a generic license filter "we only accept X licenses"
<wendar> or at least a noisy request for manual action if any license isn't in the list
<stgraber> yep, checking that debian/copyright only contains distributable licenses would be good
<stgraber> then we just need to make sure people actually cover the media files in there
<wendar> yup
<ajmitch> stgraber: thanks for catching that
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-11
<dholbach> good morning
<trkv> Hi all, may be someone remembers me, I've participated in App Showdown with my parcel-tracker and my application has passed the review. As far as I realize there was T-shirt sent to me but it still hasn't come. Does anyone know whom can I ask about some tracking number or something like that?
<trkv> I have to ask about that since Russian Post is a bit unreliable, and moreover I'm moving to another place of residence, while parcel will come my old one, which I shall not be able to check daily.
<dpm> trkv, we are still waiting for some participants to give us their address, as we're sending all T-shirts in one go. But it's been a while and they've had their chance, so we'll make sure the t-shirts are sent this week
<trkv> dpm: nice, can I change my delivery address in such case?) For I'll receive it in my new address.
<dpm> trkv, sure, but please make sure you change it asap
<trkv> but where can I do it?
<trkv> should I pass through the feeback form again?
<coolbhavi> dpm, good noon!
<dpm> hey coolbhavi, how are you doing?
<coolbhavi> dpm, m doing good you?
<dpm> doing well too, about to go for lunch :)
<coolbhavi> ah sorry was just about to pm you
<dpm> coolbhavi, feel free to, I'm not going just yet
<coolbhavi> wendar, good morning!
<coolbhavi> thanks for the clarification
<mhall119> coolbhavi: stgraber gave orthcal a +1, can we send it on it's way to publishing?
<coolbhavi> mhall119, on it :)
<mhall119> dpm: ^^
<dpm> \o/
<coolbhavi> dpm, done
<coolbhavi> :)
<dpm> excellent, good work everyone
<coolbhavi> m the major culprit there :(
<dpm> coolbhavi, err, no culprits here, you've been doing a rocking job with the review!
<coolbhavi> dpm, thanks! but need to improve a lot
<mhall119> coolbhavi: I personally appreciate all the work you have been doing
<coolbhavi> mhall119, thanks again :)
<mhall119> wendar: coolbhavi: stgraber: is there a new deadline for people to apply for the ARB restaffing?
<coolbhavi> mhall119, havent seen any mail though lately
 * coolbhavi searches his mailbox
<coolbhavi> mhall119, I couldnt find any recent communication
<coolbhavi> good night all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-12
<Super-Nathan> Hello, My name is Nathan Weber. Earlier today I created a Wiki Page about my self and I would like to formally introduce my self and tenter my application.
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<PaoloRotolo> Hey, dholbach :)
<dholbach> ciao PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<ajmitch> hi
<dholbach> maybe somebody can reply to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-reviews/2012-September/004279.html?
<dholbach> looks like he sent the mail to the wrong place
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<coolbhavi> dpm, thanks for publishing orthcal
<dpm> coolbhavi, no worries, I happened to be looking at the queue and noticed it was still on Review Pending
<coolbhavi> dpm, ah just logged in now so couldnt push it through
<coolbhavi> dpm, pm?
<dpm> on the phone, but I cna answer later
<cwayne> any chance to get some eyes on this?  it's been in limbo for 3 months.. https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/807/feedback/
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<highvoltage> hello PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Hello highvoltage :)
<coolbhavi> Hey highvoltage
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> changed nick again??
<highvoltage> coolbhavi: yeah I guess I'll never get rid of highvoltage
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, I think you should never :) good night!
<highvoltage> good night coolbhavi :)
<coolbhavi> :) ciao!
<wendar> cwayne: hi, sorry we're running a bit behind at the moment
<wendar> cwayne: we're short-staffed, and had a huge influx of submissions in the recent App Showdown contest
<wendar> cwayne: but, we'll get to yours as quickly as possible
<cwayne> wendar: thanks!
<wendar> cwayne: we're recruiting new members for the Review Board now, so if you know any Ubuntu Developers who might be interested, give them a push ;)
<cwayne> wendar: sure thing :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-13
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning
<ajmitch> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dholbach :)
<dpm> good morning all
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey PaoloRotolo :)
<dholbach> ciao PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> ciao :)
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning popey
<mhall119> stgraber: wendar: ajmitch_: could I get a list of the different build systems ARB submissions are using?
<ajmitch> mhall119: sure, though there are numerous variations like hand-written makefiles
<mhall119> ajmitch: we'll be hard pressed to support hand-written makefiles, but if we can get a number of how many of those there are, it might be good to know
<ajmitch> it may take a bit to dig through all the submissions & count them up, but we can start with those that dholbach's bot branched
<ajmitch> at least for the app showdown, it felt like 90% were the standard setup.py from quickly
<mhall119> ajmitch: yeah, but then again we specifically encouraged that for the showdown
<ajmitch> which is a good thing
<ajmitch> many of the prior submissions looked to be existing apps that weren't written just for ubuntu, so they had a range of build systems
 * ajmitch will have to dig up what's been downloaded off the old laptop
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-14
<dholbach> good morning
<coolbhavi> good evening!
<dpm> hey coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> hey dpm :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-16
<ajmitch> morning
